# Pubs Web Site



## boblldo (21/4/09)

Hi all,
PUBS has finally come of age, we are now in the AHB Clubs Forum and our web site is once again operative.
http://www.pubs.org.au/index.php

Any one looking to contact us our contact details are available on our web site as well as club information etc.

Regards
All

boblldo


----------



## lczaban (21/4/09)

boblldo said:


> Hi all,
> PUBS has finally come of age, we are now in the AHB Clubs Forum and our web site is once again operative.
> http://www.pubs.org.au/index.php
> 
> ...



Good work there boblldo, will have to get along to a PUBS meeting when I can seeing as though I am up on the north side of Brisbane as well.

Cheers & beers, GG :beer:


----------

